# Chainsaw vs Bandsaw Mill



## swizzle (Feb 11, 2013)

What's your opinions on an affordable home made sawmill? Any plans or designs? I'm hoping to get something set up to cut a 30" wide slab for coffee tables and such. I really want to settle on a design and be able to get a parts list so I can start building. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

A band mill will cut faster and require less kerf than a chainsaw mill.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

There are some kits on ebay however I don't have any experience with them. I've often thought about building a band mill. My property is full of oak and hickory and with a drought every year they are dieing.


----------



## swizzle (Feb 11, 2013)

At first I was pretty gun ho about a chainsaw mill but I think I'm starting to see more pros then cons with the bandsaw mill. Just this week I saw 3 seperate ads on craigslist that looked good. 4 large maples free, came down in a storm, 5 poplars which were actually a bit small maybe 12" to 14" base and one guy with 20-30 trees he needs moved and he wants to rent someones skidsteer and their services to move the trees. Not sure what he plans on doing with them but it would be worth a phone call if I had a working mill. It'd be nice to have a set of plans and a parts list so I can get started on it.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Just from my own experience cutting up small logs it's hard work cutting the length of a log with a chainsaw. You are cutting the end grain which takes more effort and dulls your blade faster. If there is an affordable bandsaw mill I'd go for that.


----------



## swizzle (Feb 11, 2013)

That's what I'm leaning towards so I guess my best bet is to look for a bandsaw design capable of cutting a 30" wide slab. I know I'm looking at a large motor, would a 17hp off of a lawn tractor work? I know I'm gonna need heavy angle iron and a winch set up too. I was also thinking that the smaller trees would be a waste of time unless I use those to cut up a bunch of stickers. So where should I go from here. 

One idea I had was putting an ad on craigslist to see if I can find a few locals who would be willing to put up some time, money and labor into building something good we can all use. I can put up about $500 right now, maybe more in a couple weeks.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

What about partnering with a local sawyer? I won't pretend to know much about milling but I do know there is more to getting good yield than just cutting up the log. And of course there is drying/kilning... With this arrangement you could focus on finding logs and selling the lumber you don't need (and of course your own woodworking :yes I've thought about something like this myself.


----------



## swizzle (Feb 11, 2013)

Not sure about the whole Sawyer thing. I'll have to look into that. As far as the kiln goes I have an area roughly 12'x12' that is empty shed space. I'm strongly considering it as my first solar kiln. I'll stack as much as I can get in there and maybe add a box fan to help air dry the stack. I might even take the wall down between the shed and lean-to. I could dry 20 footers then.


----------



## bigbo1234 (Feb 13, 2013)

I have and Alaskan small log mill. Really simple and works great for what it is meant to cut, small logs anything ünder about 18" with a 20" bar. I have a special ripping chain that doesn't dull as fast. After using it for a while and hiring a bandsaw mill I am strongly looking into getting a band mill, but they are expensive. The chainsaw mill was about $175 to my door. It's great for timber cutting if you only four siding a log.


----------



## swizzle (Feb 11, 2013)

Just got back from a weekend camping trip with the cubscouts in a cabin. The main beams are 2 sided logs and the rest is done in knotty pine and painted slabwood. I was asking him how he did it. I guess he would load up his 18ft trailer and haul the logs to a saw mill and they cut them to order for him. Not a bad looking place at all. I'm thinking about talking him into building a leanto on the other side of the pond for practice. I might use a small chainsaw mill for that but my real goal is gonna be the bandsaw mill. Anyone have an plans that they have used and would recommend? I still want to be able to cut a 30" slab for tables and such. I want to start picking up parts and pieces as soon as possible. Thanx again for all the comments and help. Jason


----------

